# Glasgow Bodyshop



## astra-bertone (Mar 16, 2007)

There are forever threads asking about decent bodyshops in the area and I have finally found one in Hillington, its ran by 2 really decent guys, got a full front bumper respray for £140 

contact details are:

ST Coachworks
15 Edison Street
Hillington Park
Glasgow
G52 4JW

Tel: 0141 892 2714
Email: [email protected]


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice one Thanks.
Always handy to know.
Gordon


----------



## astra-bertone (Mar 16, 2007)

no worries mate


----------



## Scarlet (Jan 30, 2009)

This is a great bodyshop

web addy is
http://www.stcoachworks.co.uk/


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

astra-bertone said:


> There are forever threads asking about decent bodyshops in the area and I have finally found one in Hillington, its ran by 2 really decent guys, got a full front bumper respray for £140
> 
> contact details are:
> 
> ...


This the same dude that said you can remove tar by machine polishing lmao


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

Custom Detailers said:


> This the same dude that said you can remove tar by machine polishing lmao


teehee

painting and detailing are different things though


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Sandro said:


> teehee
> 
> painting and detailing are different things though


Suppose :lol:


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Try Stuart grant coachworks in Alexandria (dumbarton) stu used to be in the fire brigade with me,does a brill job and wont give you car back until he is happy.


----------



## stiofansisland (Feb 8, 2009)

Custom Detailers said:


> This the same dude that said you can remove tar by machine polishing lmao


You being a detailer should know you can remove tar from paintwork with a machine polisher, it's just not recomended incase there is any grit in the tar.. :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

kev999 said:


> Try Stuart grant coachworks in Alexandria (dumbarton) stu used to be in the fire brigade with me,does a brill job and wont give you car back until he is happy.


Is that not back to front???

He should only give you your car back once you are happy.....

:thumb:


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Elders in Kirkintiloch!


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> Is that not back to front???
> 
> He should only give you your car back once you are happy.....
> 
> :thumb:


I had visions of him standing there asking for a bit more cash to keep him happy and sod the paintwork.


----------



## MontyCountryman (Dec 9, 2007)

K&S Coachworks
Unit 10
Cotton Street Business Park
Swanston Street
Dalmarnock
Glasgow

Tel: 07743203099


These are really good guys! have done the spoiler on my MG Montego and bodykit bits on the Rover 45.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

kev999 said:


> Try Stuart grant coachworks in Alexandria (dumbarton) stu used to be in the fire brigade with me,does a brill job and wont give you car back until he is happy.


I second that I have zero orange peel on my golf after them re-spraying one side. Terrific quality. Finished down very well.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

Deffo DO NOT USE THIS GUY

total and utter muppet that destroyed my show pug 205

Brown Street Coachbuilders 
Unit 3, Brown St, Renfrew, Renfrewshire PA4 8HW


Max is his name Class 1 IDIOT


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

kev999 said:


> Try Stuart grant coachworks in Alexandria (dumbarton) stu used to be in the fire brigade with me,does a brill job and wont give you car back until he is happy.


where abouts in alexandria is that? dont think ive ever heard of him :lol:


----------



## billyp (Jul 24, 2010)

robtech said:


> Deffo DO NOT USE THIS GUY
> 
> total and utter muppet that destroyed my show pug 205
> 
> ...


I stay in renfrew(not that long) and as yet don't know what garages and bodyshops to use yet so will avoid this one


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

robtech said:


> Deffo DO NOT USE THIS GUY
> 
> total and utter muppet that destroyed my show pug 205
> 
> ...


Is this the one that 'done' your Citroen?


----------



## amclean (Jul 29, 2008)

I can vouch for McLarens in Kirkintilloch. Now done two repairs for me and good on both occasions.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

kev999 said:


> Try Stuart grant coachworks in Alexandria (dumbarton) stu used to be in the fire brigade with me,does a brill job and wont give you car back until he is happy.


Just got my car back from here again, it's been in twice. Two people have managed to bump my car now. Only place I would put my car now. No orange peel and excellent paintwork.

10/10


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

JJ_ said:


> Just got my car back from here again, it's been in twice. Two people have managed to bump my car now. Only place I would put my car now. No orange peel and excellent paintwork.
> 
> 10/10


where abouts in alexandria is this JJ?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

mick said:


> where abouts in alexandria is this JJ?


+1 if I keep the golf she will need paint


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

mick said:


> where abouts in alexandria is this JJ?


Eh, its 8 leven street.

Best way to describe it is, middle of a wee housing estate and put a garage right at it. Its right off some sort of main road.

As you can see my knowledge of alexandria is amazing :lol:

SAID LIKE GARY TANK COMMANDER

also a bit off topic. Your not the same Mick who used to drive a white punto ? helped me out a ditch going up to crail or knockhill.


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Abercorn Coachworks
Abercorn Street
Paisley
0141 842 1700

Highly recommended :thumb:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

i tried googleing stuart grant and doesnt exist on the net and never heard of him and i stay in that area


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Guys Stuart Grants is where woodyard car sales was,just off roundabout at Bonhill bridge,Alexandria.hope this helps.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

JJ_ said:


> Eh, its 8 leven street.
> 
> Best way to describe it is, middle of a wee housing estate and put a garage right at it. Its right off some sort of main road.
> 
> ...


nope, not I im afraid, never had a punto before. but i know where you are describing, weird ive not heard of the place before being local, just shows you. handy to know where good places are :thumb:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

mickster,i'll show you when were out next


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

kev999 said:


> Guys Stuart Grants is where woodyard car sales was,just off roundabout at Bonhill bridge,Alexandria.hope this helps.


clicked on now kev ta mate :thumb:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

M4D YN said:


> mickster,i'll show you when were out next


aye a know where he is now, just off magic roundabout heading into the cricket park at the back of the vale school :thumb:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

mick said:


> aye a know where he is now, just off magic roundabout heading into the cricket park at the back of the vale school :thumb:


in where IDL used to be,a must be slowing down and getting old :tumbleweed: av passed it a 100 times


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I'm still no convinced myself but I'll find it when the day comes. Seeing as I had a 50/50 (or I reversed into some burd - conviced it wasn't the case) I have another wee scratch that needs attention. Although I was considering doing that one myself.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Spoony said:


> I'm still no convinced myself but I'll find it when the day comes. Seeing as I had a 50/50 (or I reversed into some burd - conviced it wasn't the case) I have another wee scratch that needs attention. Although I was considering doing that one myself.


google maps is your friend:










just right off alexandria roundabout as i said :thumb:


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

chisai said:


> Is this the one that 'done' your Citroen?


yea he made an **** of that too.

then he scrapped one of my cars without my permission as he allegedly lost my details the car that was a flippin show standard car and had a fortune done to it it was even detailed under neath.

honestly if i had the time i would sue this mug for every penny.


----------



## GrahamKendall (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks for the info Guys I need to get several panels on my disco sorted after:

A: some t***er keyed the boot
B. some t***er Revesed into the drivers door and drove away
c. some total t***er went to the effort of chizzeling off every letter on the bonnet

Dont know why I bother keepng the car nice sometimes!


----------

